
The World’s Great Photographers, Many Stuck Inside, Have Snapped - prismatic
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/02/arts/design/instagram-photographers-coronavirus.html
======
antonzabirko
Pretty sure most of them can still go outside. Most of the quarantine focus is
on being alone moreso than being indoors.

~~~
lmilcin
Not true. It is really difficult to go outside and not touch any surface that
might have been touched by somebody else. Opening doors, operating lift,
sitting on a bench, all those things might get you infected. If you are
infected you might, unknowingly, infect all those surfaces and transfer the
virus to many other people.

More importantly, restrictions (at least here in Poland) are aimed at people
who are careless and who need to be forced to stay at home. There is huge
portion of population that thinks the entire thing is a hoax or that it does
not really concern them because they are relatively healthy. Their selfishness
lies in that they don't care they will take part in spreading the disease to
people who, due to huge number of sick people, will have very little chance of
getting help.

It seems only when the streets are clear it is possible to catch and confine
those careless people.

Just read up on how people in Italy or Spain are dying, slowly suffocating,
you might change your attitude.

------
seemslegit
Too bad it's all on Instagram, they were a terrible venue for high quality
photography to begin with and now don't even show anything beyond a thumbnail
without logging in.

~~~
dpau
even the "full" sized images are filled with compression artifacts and lose
lots of quality after upload, not as badly as in facebook but still surprising
and disappointing for a photo-centric app. i've tried a number of things to
improve final quality but nothing worked well. if anyone has tips please share
them!

~~~
seemslegit
It makes sense given the volumes of photos and bandwidth they have to deal
with, but if they cared about visual quality they'd let users tradeoff number
of daily uploads for higher quality/resolution but the know the vast majority
views it on phones and couldn't care less.

~~~
blululu
There are probably UI patterns that could help balance the technical
challenges bandwidth with the utility of high resolution images. Wikipedia for
instance defaults to low resolution images but in 1-2 clicks you can access a
high resolution view. This restricts the need to serve high resolution images
to only the people who really do care about it.

~~~
seemslegit
It's not just bandwidth, it's also storage at instagram scale, but mostly
because neither instagram nor the vast majority of their users find much
utility in high resolution.

------
jshevek
"Please don't submit comments saying that HN is turning into Reddit. It's a
semi-noob illusion, as old as the hills."

Looking over the comments in this thread, I'm left wondering what we should do
if this were to ever become reality.

~~~
thatguy0900
Hope dang realizes early enough to do something about it. Most of the puns I
see on hn are heavily downvoted though, at least.

~~~
jshevek
Yes, I think there is a tidal pattern here, waxing and waning.

With the shutdown, netizens are seeking new places to engage.

In some threads, an unpleasant critical mass is reached. Signaling [to other
users, not just to Dang] on the issue can be helpful, I'd like to do this
while respecting the spirit of the rules.

Edit: Maybe I can quote the "substantive" guideline and flag the comment, but
this might make me technically a hypocrite. I don't have a problem with a
silly pun or response, but the culture of pun threads is cancer imo.

------
merricksb
[https://archive.is/qG0hS](https://archive.is/qG0hS)

------
dahart
Title says ‘snapped’, yet the content in the article is artists that are
coping and optimistic and reflecting on the interestingness of the situation,
and how the meaning of photographs are changing because of it. Seems like the
title was designed to be overly dramatic.

~~~
algon33
It is probably a pun the author could not resist. Dramatic? Perhaps. Amusing?
Definitely.

~~~
pcmaffey
Should have gone with:

The World’s Great Photographers, Many Shuttered Inside, Snap

~~~
birdyrooster
It's really sad to see them lose their composition like this.

~~~
leeoniya
well framed

~~~
domador
Avoidance of Interpersonal Exposure Reveals What Great Photographers Are
Really Like

[Partially-obsolete joke]

------
12xo
Mediocre work, lame headline.

~~~
throwanem
I'm sure you've done better.

------
wyager
Slightly off topic, but does anyone else think it would be nice to have a
policy against linking websites with aggressive/obnoxious paywalls?

~~~
Armisael16
The answer to DAE questions is always yes, regardless of the question.

I think it’s a bad idea - there’s no need to ban discussion of an article
because not everyone can read it.

~~~
throwanem
Especially when paywalls aren't really hard to bypass. Usually any thread
involving a paywalled article will include an archive link.

For example: [https://archive.is/qG0hS](https://archive.is/qG0hS)

